# Paintwork Damaged by product drying - help needed



## barneyrubble (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

Hope someone can help. Last weekend I failed to realise how hot it was (particularly the surface of my black car) and decided to give it a wash as it had been a while.

I decided to use a pre wash. Unfortunately by the time I'd managed to get all the way round the car the pre-wash had dried on completely and had etched/stained the paint. This wouldnt come out with any products i had.

I contacted the company on the monday and they suggested machine polishing it out and that I had used too strong a concentration (used the concentration for very dirty car as it was very dirty). My DA - after about 4 passes - was making things better but still the result looked like it had little pits all over the surface.

Has anyone come across this before and if so how did they sort it? I've bought a rotary now but its too hot this weekend to try and i dont have anywhere under cover to try it out. 

Any thanks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

Firstly, what was the product to give some idea what we are looking at.


----------



## barneyrubble (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi - thanks for the reply.

It was a citrus pre wash - don't want to name the company but it's not a mckey mouse one.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Just name the product nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

I know when I tried machine polishing my car I rushed it or moved the DA around way to fast to correct anything so maybe you need to concentrate and slow your polishing down? Id be very surprised if machine polishing can't budge this. Also try a more abrasive polish and pad combo?


----------



## barneyrubble (Feb 13, 2013)

I dont want to name the product as its down to me letting it dry rather than an issue with the product.

I had another go with the rotary last night (one one panel) once it had cooled down and i think I got most of it off although it was a bit dark by the time I'd finished and was also not the best light to inspect this morning when I left home. Hopefully its much better now although its still not gone completely.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd want to know to be honest so I didn't do the same thing with the same product


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Op could you please share the product name, that way we might be Abel to help with some advice.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Should'nt that be user error cause's damage :wall:, anybody with half a brain can figure this one out.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Agree user error....but isn't it only fair so no one lets it dry in theirs ??

I'm not knocking the product


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Dougnorwich said:


> Agree user error....but isn't it only fair so no one lets it dry in theirs ??
> 
> I'm not knocking the product


I can see your point, but there are many cleaning products that will cause damage if used on a warm/hot and left to dry, naming the product will only result in a flaming, you know that, the kind of damage that the OP mentions is the sort that you'd expect on a non clear coated finish on a warm day.


----------



## barneyrubble (Feb 13, 2013)

As I stated in the original post, it was indeed user error. However, I was using the product well within its dilution ratings and there were no warnings on the bottle saying "dont use in direct sunlight or when hot" so I thought it was fairly ok to use on that day. It was the first time I've ever used this product and will never use it again. The fact that it dried before I got round the car was the problem.

As for non clearcoat - unless BMW have stopped using clearcoat on their cars recently then I'm pretty sure it has one.

After spending a lot of time machine polishing the car I'm still not happy with the results. The company concerned have been utterly useless in their responses too, so I wont be buying any of their products ever again, and certainly wont be reccommending them to anyone.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just name the product -.-


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't think of a pre-soak that wouldn't stain the paint if left to dry on in the sun! No harm in naming it as I'm sure they'd all have a similar outcome.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I think the OP should only name the product if he accepts he was at fault, black car, hot day, it was always going to end like this, just my opinion.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I think the OP should only name the product if he accepts he was at fault, black car, hot day, it was always going to end like this, just my opinion.


He already has said he was at fault


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Kimo said:


> He already has said he was at fault


Fair point


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What products are you using with the da to remove it ?


----------

